# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Muzikë nga trevat e jugut

## Jonian

Po publikoj ca tekste kengesh nga Jugu, shumica prej te cilave polifonike.
   SYRI TEJ ME MBETI
-Vala puthi shkembin moj
shkembi thyen vale
-Cpate kush te trembi moj
pse nuk ma dhe fjalen

-Buze detit rrija moj
vijne kujtimet radhe
-Dot slidhem me ty une moj
vec me nje pulebardhe

-Syri tej me mbeti moj
dot se shuaj mallin
-Po qysh ta thaj detin moj
te piqem me malin

-Si duroj e shkreta moj
zhytur ne mendime
-O sa larg me mbeti moj
gjysme e zemres sime

-Hapet vale e detit moj
si pale e fustanit
-Malli sec me treti moj 
bregut te limanit.
-----------O----------------
Bilbili ne mal kendon moj
zemeren ma merr
vasha ne bahcen e madhe
lotet po i derdh
qante vasha per bilbil-o 
per nje palo zog
qe kendonte kaq(e) mire
sa s'e duroj dot
I qepet prapa ta zere
dy fjale t'i thote
sec e qorton ajo meme
psheretin me lote.
----------O-----------------
Vito mu bere ne gjume
aman moj vito
sikur u mbyte ne lume
aman moj vito
prapa ty rashe edhe une
aman moj Vito
se te desha kaq shume
aman moj Vito
sa s'duroja dot ne gjume
aman moj Vito
sa te zura s'lashe gur-e 
aman moj Vito
te percolla gjer ne udhe
aman moj Vito
prisha katandi e pune
aman moj Vito
Me trete Vito me trete
aman moj Vito
me bere si lule gjeshtre
aman moj Vito
------------O-------------
Raki e mbyllur ne qelqe
ngrehu moj mike sado fjete
se eshte vape e te zene ethe
c'ato moj ethe qe te zune
gjysmat do t'i marrca une
se jam djale e duroj shume
duroj plumbin e baru(t)ne.
------------O--------------
O nje kenge thelleze nga gjumi c'me zgjoi
pashe nje bandille qe lahej te kroi
nje labe si Vita hedhur si lastonje
faqet sheg'e kuqe vetullen biskonje
flokun trendeline si mendafsh ne dore
c'ma plagose zemren kush do ma sheroje
------------O--------------------------
OK, kaq per sonte, vazhdimi nje here tjeter.

----------


## Jonian

Udhe e larget me kish marre
sy e zemer me kish thare
Nene moj e mira nene
Det' i thell'e i pamate dhembshurie
sa me prite ate nate ti e dije

Era vjen me thote dy fjale
ulerinte si e marre
Nene..........

Erdha s'te gjeta te gjalle
u ula te putha balle
Nene..........

te putha gjirin e thare
po dot nuk ta nxora malle
-------------------------------------------------
Te lava dhe te nderrova, shelege
shelege e kuqe me boje moj shelege*)
ne dajo sec te dergova, shelege
dajot i gjete ne shtrunge, shelege
C'u ndodh gjarpri sa milori, shelege
sisen e majte c'ta mori, shelege
-------------------------------------------------

----------


## shigjeta

Jane vertet lirika shume te bukura.

----------


## shigjeta

*Janines c'i pane syte*

Janines c'i pane syte
Ja-Janino
Ishte e premte ajo dite
Ja-Janino
Te pese puset ne gryke
Ja-Janino
Zenel Celua vet i dyte
Ja-Janino
Zeneli me te Velcione
Ja-Janino
Dhe trimi Jace Mavrove
Ja-Janino
Cau mes per mes tabore
Ja-Janino
Kur shtriu pashane e njohne
Ja-Janino


*Do te marr edhe une ne mal*

C'ben moj ti atje perposh
laj fustan e j' e tim zot
laj fustan o laj fustan
laj fustan e j' e tim zot

Erdhi dje e iku sot
e mjera s'e poqa dot
erdhi dje moj erdhi dje
erdhi dje dhe iku sot
e mjera s'e poqa dot

Do ta pres cepen si djale
o moj nene
Do te dal dhe une ne mal
o moj nene
Do te ngjesh dyfek e gjalme
o moj nene
Do te marr dhe jatagane
o moj nene
Burre mua ne cdo lufte, me ke prane


Mund t'i degjoni tek albumi "Kenge Polifonike" (Albasoul)

----------


## MI CORAZON

> _Postuar më parë nga shigjeta_ 
> 
> 
> Zeneli me te Velcione
> Ja-Janino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mund t'i degjoni tek albumi "Kenge Polifonike" (Albasoul) [/B]


Shigjetë, ma perkthe nje çike ate vargun me siper. Ka 100 vjet qe e degjoj e s'e kuptoj.

----------


## shigjeta

Mua per dy emra me bejne kuptim kur e degjoj. Por ata te grupit qe e kendojne duhet ta dine me sakte  :buzeqeshje: 

Mirese erdhe nga pushimet Korazon! Besoj qe ia ke kaluar mire.

----------


## MI CORAZON

Pershendetje shigjetë! 
Dmth s'ka shpjegim ai varg, apo perseri s'po kuptoj une?
 " me të = me të ishte " ??? He o njerez, ma thoni nje çike?
Velçjonë, eshte emer njeriu?

----------


## une jam Z...

Une vdes per ate kengen a Ali Pashes qe e kane bere ata te grupit te Tepelenes. Jo per gje po me ngjeth mishte kur e degjoj.
Eshte instant classic nqs me pyesni mua.
ja po iki njehere nga muzika ta degjoj se me morri malli.

Z

----------


## GoDDeSS

Jonian shume te bukura ato kenge...me pelqyen!

----------


## BlEdIi

> _Postuar më parë nga MI CORAZON_ 
> *Shigjetë, ma perkthe nje çike ate vargun me siper. Ka 100 vjet qe e degjoj e s'e kuptoj.*


MI CORAZON:
Velcon = eshte nje fshat i vlores i cili quhet VELC dhe velcon do te thot banor i atij fshati.
Dhe kjo kenge i eshte kushtuar kohes se luftes dhe emrave qe permenden ne te sepse vete grupi qe e ka kenduar eshte nga ajo krahine.

----------


## BlEdIi

> _Postuar më parë nga shigjeta_ 
> *Janines c'i pane syte
> 
> Janines c'i pane syte
> Ja-Janino
> Ishte e premte ajo dite
> Ja-Janino
> Te pese puset ne gryke
> Ja-Janino
> ...


Dhe nqs e lexon kengen apo e degjon me vemendje arrin te kuptosh qe behet fjal per nje lufte dhe per emra te permendur ne te qe u degjuan ne ate lufte.
Dita ka qene e premte dhe lufta eshte zhvilluar ne nje nga zonat e quajtura "pes puset" (se pse e kan quajtur keshtu kete se di as un)
Zenel Celua me nje te velcot (emrin mos me pyet se as un se di) dhe me Jace Mavroven (ky i fundit ka mbiemrin e nje fshati tjeter nga me te degjuarit ne ate zone)...dhe jo se ishin vetem keta emra,por keta jan permendur sepse dhe pa bere ate luft e kishin emrin.
Tani nqs ke nevoj per ndonje shpjegim tjeter pyet qe dhe un te pyes dhe te te them nqs vet nuk e di.
Gjithmon kam qene kurjoz te di historin e gjithe vlores dhe te gjithe shqiperis dhe per kete gjithmon pyesja njerez te vjeter qe i kishin jetuar ato kohra dhe qe dinin me shume.

Bledi

----------


## MI CORAZON

> _Postuar më parë nga BlEdIi_ 
> *MI CORAZON:
> Velcon = eshte nje fshat i vlores i cili quhet VELC dhe velcon do te thot banor i atij fshati.
> Dhe kjo kenge i eshte kushtuar kohes se luftes dhe emrave qe permenden ne te sepse vete grupi qe e ka kenduar eshte nga ajo krahine.*


Thx Bledi. 
Tani e kam une rradhen te te shpjegoj ndonje paqartesi nga ndonje kenge e krahines sime, ne qofte se nuk e kupton......hmmmm... :konfuz:  OK !...e gjeta.. :buzeqeshje: 
" Mun atyyy o ke shtatë zymylat..."

----------


## BlEdIi

> _Postuar më parë nga MI CORAZON_ 
> *Thx Bledi. 
> Tani e kam une rradhen te te shpjegoj ndonje paqartesi nga ndonje kenge e krahines sime, ne qofte se nuk e kupton......hmmmm... OK !...e gjeta..
> " Mun atyyy o ke shtatë zymylat..."*


Ca do bejm ke shtat zymylat i here  :perqeshje:

----------


## shigjeta

*Po bien deti dallget-o*

Po bien deti dallget o
Dallge deti, dallge deti
Degjo moj trokitjen o
Dallge deti, dallge deti
Ikin shqipetaret o
Dallge deti, dallge deti
Iku truri i kombit o
Dallge deti, dallge deti

Mund ta degjoni tek MuzikaAlbasoul, albumi "Trashëgimia Shpirtërore  Iso Polifonia Labe"

----------


## vagabondi1

shum bukur...por vetem duhet ti kishit vene titujt e kengeve .

pershendetje

----------


## Akrobati

Bledi, Velca fshati i gjyshes time, aty kam pas shkuar me pushime kur isha i vogel dhe biles kam lindur ne Ramice. Besoj se e di ku eshte!?

----------


## *Ema*

_Nese ndonje nga keto tekste eshte vene me pare, ju kerkoj falje_

*Ali Pashai*

Koka në Stambollë more, 
e trupi në Janinë, 
e të shtrinë Ali Pasha more, 
e o Pasha të shtrinë. 

Se një varr i vetëm more, 
e s'ta nxe dot lavdinë, 
e të shtrinë Ali Pasha more, 
e o Pasha të shtrinë. 

Zbardhur mjekrë gjatë more, 
e si bora në brinjë, 
e të shtrinë Ali Pasha more, 
e o Pasha të shtrinë. 

Dhe që nga bedenat more, 
e ulërin stuhia, 
e si mjergull te koka more, 
e rri Vasiliqia. 

Koka në Stambollë more, 
e trupi në Janinë, 
e të shtrinë Ali Pasha more, 
e o Pasha të shtrinë.

*Nene do marr nje udhe*

Nënë moj do marr një udhë 
moj nëna ime 
epo do kaloj malet me gurë 
moj nëna ime 

Nuse pse kaq larg më shputë 
moj nëna ime 
epo do më marrë malli shumë 
moj nëna ime 

Nënë moj që më dhe gjinë 
moj nëna ime 
epo vallë a do ma shohësh synë 
moj nëna ime 

Pikë e lotit kur të bjerë 
moj nëna ime 
epo haber nga unë do t'të sjellë 
moj nëna ime 

*Syzeza*

Syzezë vetulla-llaja 
Ç'të kishte zili dynjaja. 

Ç'të kishte zili dynjaja, 
Plasën djemtë moj nga sefdaja. 

Plase djemtë moj nga sevdaja, 
Lum ç'kishte rritur mamaja. 

Ç'i bëra fshatit të shkretë 
Se shkoi poshtë dhe përpjetë 

Ç'bela kanë me mua djemtë 
Unë do marr kë dua vetë 

Unë do marr kë dua vete 
Bilbilin o me zë gerrnetë 

*Moj e mira e nënës o*

Merrja moj si t'ja marim o 
dhe o bo ja dhe jarnana 

E moj e mirë e nënës o 
dhe o bo ja dhe jarnana. 

Dridhe moj dridhe vallen o 
dhe bo ja dhe jarnana 

E moj e mirë e nënës o 
dhe o bo ja dhe jarnana 

Luaje moj luaje këmbën o 
dhe o bo ja dhe jarnana 

O se ma plase zemrën o 
dhe o bo ja dhe jarnana. 

Ç'i paske ngjarë nënës o 
dhe o bo ja dhe jarnana. 

E si zogu thëllëzës o 
dhe o bo ja dhe jarna na. 

*Mineja*

Mineja o rrëzës së malit, 
hajde dhe hajde dhe moj Mine, 
opo duke tundur moj frënë e kalit, 
hajde dhe hajde dhe moj Mine. 

A s'mi jep moj florinjtë e ballit, 
hajde dhe hajde dhe moj Mine, 
opo s'janë të miat po janë të djalit, 
hajde dhe hajde dhe moj Mine. 

Mineja o rrëzës së fushës, 
hajde dhe hajde dhe moj Mine, 
opo duke tundur moj frënë e mushkës, 
hajde dhe hajde dhe moj Mine. 

Opo a s'mi jep moj florinjtë e gushës, 
hajde dhe hajde dhe moj Mine, 
opo s'janë të miat po janë të çupës, 
hajde dhe hajde dhe moj Mine.

----------


## BarBie_GirL

kenget e jugut jane gjithmone me te mirat  :ngerdheshje: 

_Shkruani ne shqip_

----------


## fantaKLAID_PR

a kan' uj' ato burime,ti moj buz karafilja ime
ti moj buz' karafilja ime,oooooooo
aman aman aman e,o per belin e per koken tende,aman aman e

nem nje uj me doren tende ti moj vajza moj permetare
ti moj vajza moj permetare,o aman aman aman e ,o per belin e per koken tende aman aman aman e.

kujt ja beje moj ato naze,jabej djalit o me capraze
ja bej djalit o me capraze,o aman aman aman e o per belin e per koken tende ,amana aman aman e


shihemi me goj nuk flasim si durojme moj si s'pelcasim
si durojme moj si s'pelcasim ooo aman aman aman e o per belin e per koken tende aman aman aman e

----------


## shigjeta

*Xinxerfile*

Cu mbush vendi xinxerfile
Si cicerimat ne pyje
Ajo qe kenget mi zgjoi
Billonje mbi shoqet shkoi

Ref
Xinxerfile, xinxerfile
Cbukuri qe ke mbi krye
Ylberin hedhur mbi supe
Buze moj lule cme kepute

Shtati yt me  shume nure
Gjurme-lehte e thellez fushe
Cdjale moj ne merak nuk vure
Cila nene ste desh per nuse

Ref
Xinxerfile, xinxerfile
Cbukuri qe ke mbi krye
Ylberin hedhur mbi supe
Buze moj lule cme kepute

Baluket mbi ballin stisur
Ti mer veri-u, ne leme
Gershetat kalli qendisur
Mos i ke ngjyer ne hene

Ref
Xinxerfile, xinxerfile
Cbukuri qe ke mbi krye
Ylberin hedhur mbi supe
Buze moj lule cme kepute

Te degjoja kur ia merrje
Kenges me shoqet e tua
Nato nete te embla vere
Ste shkonte kenga pa mua

Ref
Xinxerfile, xinxerfile
Cbukuri qe ke mbi krye
Ylberin hedhur mbi supe
Buze moj lule cme kepute

----------

